# Afew pics from VA



## Wld Fowl (May 29, 2006)




----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

Nice :beer:


----------



## nickwesterholm (Nov 16, 2006)

very nice pics. what was the deal w/ the geese you seemed to get really close.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

like the shoveler man great pics


----------



## Wld Fowl (May 29, 2006)

These birds are on Assateague Island Chincoteague National Wildlife Refuge. They only come off when the weather is right.

I hunted 48 out of 60 days this year and couldn't even spell the word band I go over to the refuge and BAM there all over there.

I could have hit them with a stick 

Hope you guy enjoy,
Ryan


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Loved the pictures, always wanted to shoot a male shoveler in full plumage


----------



## collarcatcher (Jan 26, 2006)

Ryan, great pics...especially liked the bling on that honker! Assateague is one of my favorite places in the east. congrats on the photos! :beer:


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Now I know where the rust comes on snows, I don't think I've seen so many rusty birds. That neck collar/bib thing is totally sweet!!!


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

I loved the woodduck and Pintail.... my favorite ducks


----------



## addictedtogeese (Feb 27, 2006)

wow ive never seen birds with so much rust on em'. GREAT pics keep em commin!


----------



## daley_smith4 (Jan 31, 2007)

how do u post pics


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/imagetutorial.php


----------



## Wld Fowl (May 29, 2006)

Hey Sapper is the a hint  
AIRBORNE,
Ryan


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Whats that WLDFOWL?


----------



## Wld Fowl (May 29, 2006)

I know that there is a place to post pics. I just like letting people see some pics. Keep the fire burning for our passion.

No harm intended,
Are you an ENG?
Later,
Ryan


----------

